# il y a un hic



## Giulia2213

Ciao,
Sto cercando un'idea, anzi, l'idea del secolo, per rendere in italiano l'espressione francese "_il y a un hic_".
Questa espressione significa che c'è un problema, che sembra piccolo e invece no. 
Lo stesso rumore di una persona che ha il singhiozzo e che improvvisamente, il decorso di un incontro deriva a cercare una soluzione perché si smetta questo singhiozzo : problema non grave ma scocciante, a volte complicato. 

Il contesto è un dialogo fra due ragazze che organizzano una partenza all'estero. 


> Elena : "Si on part en Espagne en avion, ça mettra moins de temps"
> Marina : "Ta solution est géniale mais il y a un hic : on va les trouver où, les sous ?"





Se avete l'idea del secolo, non esitate : farete una buona azione per il mese di dicembre 


Grazie in anticipo


----------



## zone noire

Secondo me se si traduce con "_*c'è solo una (piccola) sottigliezza*, dove li troviamo i soldi?"_ si coglie al volo la vena ironica dell'affermazione e si capisce subito che la "piccola sottigliezza" è in realtà un grosso problema.


----------



## Necsus

In questo senso generalmente è più usato _dettaglio/particolare_:
"Un'idea geniale! C'è solo un piccolo dettaglio/particolare: i soldi dove li troviamo?"


----------



## Corsicum

On dit aussi : _il y a un os = il y a un hic_ 

Par simple curiosité, le traducteur google propose : _il y a un hic_ ==>  _c'è un tranello_
Qu’en pensez vous ?


----------



## Ruminante

Ciao Corsicum, no... non credo che vada bene "un tranello". Le proposte di Necsus sono eccellenti, a me è venuto da pensare a qualcosa di piu' colloquiale: "un intoppo", nel senso di "ostacolo". 
Un caro saluto a tutti


----------



## Corsicum

Ruminante said:


> Le proposte di Necsus sono eccellenti, ...


Merci, venant de lui, je me doute que c’est la bonne réponse mais je profite de sa présence et de votre compétence à tous pour avoir des explications pour d’autres termes.


----------



## myrandolina

Je suis d'accord! 

*c'è solo un un piccolo dettaglio/ un piccolo particolare *

et aussi pour éclairer le concept on pourrait  ajouter le verbe "dimenticare" 

*dimentichi solo un piccolo dettaglio/un particolare*


----------



## TonyK

potrebbe andare bene *c'è un imprevisto*


----------



## Giulia2213

Per me, l'imprevisto fa pensare a un problema che non si prevede. 
Mentre nel "hic", il problema può perfettamente essere prevedibile. Il "hic" intende solo che il problema che sembra piccolo è invece piuttosto tosto.


----------



## TonyK

Si ma può essere inteso anche in senso figurativo come qualcosa che non avevamo previsto perchè era insignificante, così piccolo come problema che non lo si era previsto cioè un imprevisto appunto. 
Ci si accorge solo dopo che può dare dei problemi e non permetterci di fare ciò che avevamo in mente.
Nella tua domanda iniziale c'è Elena che propone a Marina di prendere l'aereo per andare in Spagna per metterci meno tempo ma Marina fa notare alla prima un problemino che lei (Elena) non aveva previsto (cioè un imprevisto) e cioè quello di dove andare a prendere i soldi per il volo.
Spero di essere stato abbastanza chiaro anche se un pò troppo lungo.

Forse ti potrebbe andare bene anche quest'altra espressione:
*La tua soluzione è geniale ma c'è/ci siamo dimenticati di/ti sei dimenticata di un piccolo inconveniente.*


----------



## Giulia2213

Più chiaro non potevi essere stato


----------

